# nostro, loro



## Waldesca

Este es una parte del ejercicio que me han corregido:
Inveche quelli che vivono a Livorno pensano: “Mamma mia come sono antipatici i pisini! Sono arroganti e superbi! La *loro * città almeno è più vivache e il *loro * mare è piu bello!” Fra tutti i toscani i fiorentini invece sono convinti che la *loro*  città è il centro dell’Italia e l’unico posto in cui si parla veramente italiano. Ma como é possibile, visto che tutte le altre città e paesi toscani credono la stessa cosa?
Respuestas: 
nostra
nostro
loro
Entiendo la diferencia entre "nostro" y "loro" pero no bien del todo. ¿Alguien me puede ayudar?
Grazie!


----------



## El tano trucho

Waldesca said:


> Este es una parte del  ejercicio que me han corregido:
> Invece quelli che vivono a Livorno pensano: “Mamma  mia come sono antipatici i pisani! Sono arroganti e superbi! La *loro *  città almeno è più vivace e il *loro * mare è piu  bello!” Fra tutti i toscani i fiorentini invece sono convinti che la *loro*  città è  il centro dell’Italia e l’unico posto in cui si parla veramente  italiano. Ma com'è possibile, visto che tutte le altre città e paesi  toscani credono la stessa cosa?
> Respuestas:
> nostra
> nostro
> loro
> Entiendo la diferencia entre "nostro" y "loro"  pero no bien del todo. ¿Alguien me puede ayudar?
> Grazie!


Hola Waldesca,
la diferencia entre "nostro" y "loro" (ambos adjetivos) es muy simple: "nostro" es _nuestro_ y "loro" es _su _(plural). Creo que en este caso el contexto originó la confusión;  los abitantes de Pisa (_i pisani_) no le caen bien a los de Livorno, y éstos (los de Livorno) afirman que Livorno por lo menos es una ciudad más animada, y que tiene el mar más lindo.
Saludos,
ETT


----------



## ursu-lab

Waldesca said:


> Este es una parte del ejercicio que me han corregido:
> Invece quelli che vivono a Livorno pensano:
> “Mamma mia come sono antipatici i pisani! Sono arroganti e superbi! La nostra (dei livornesi, che *stanno parlando in prima persona plurale: noi livornesi)* città almeno è più vivace e il *nostro* mare è piu bello!”
> Fra tutti i toscani i fiorentini invece sono convinti che la *loro*  città è il centro dell’Italia e l’unico posto in cui si parla veramente italiano. Ma com'é possibile, visto che tutte le altre città e paesi toscani credono la stessa cosa?
> Respuestas:
> nostra
> nostro
> loro
> Entiendo la diferencia entre "nostro" y "loro" pero no bien del todo. ¿Alguien me puede ayudar?
> Grazie!


----------



## Neuromante

Creo que los pisinos lo tienen un poco complicado en cuanto a la belleza de su mar ¿No? Más o menos como los madrileños. El truco del ejercicio está precisamente en este detalle.



Espero que se entienda mi respuesta.


----------



## 0scar

Waldesca said:


> Inveche quelli che vivono a Livorno pensano: “Mamma mia come sono antipatici i pisini! Sono arroganti e superbi! La *loro * città almeno è più vivache e il *loro * mare è piu bello!”



_En cambio los que viven en Livorno piensan: "¡Mamá mía! que antipáticos  son los pisanos.  Son  arrogantes y soberbios. *Su* ciudad  como mínimo es más vivaz y *su *mar es más bello. 

_No veo porque_ loro _está mal_.
_


----------



## El tano trucho

0scar said:


> _En cambio los que viven en Livorno piensan: "¡Mamá mía! que antipáticos  son los pisanos.  Son  arrogantes y soberbios. *Su* ciudad  como mínimo es más vivaz y *su *mar es más bello.
> 
> _No veo porque_ loro _está mal_.
> _


Sólo por el contexto. No creo que un verdadero _livornese_ pueda afirmar que el mar de Pisa es más lindo que el mar de Livorno. De hecho, Pisa no es más una ciudad de mar (hace algunos siglos sí, el delta del río se ubicaba algunos kilometros más por adentro).
Y también me parece raro (aunque no imposible) que alguien primero diga que su archirrival es arrogante y soberbio, y después elogie su ciudad.
Saludos


----------



## Neuromante

Oscar:
Tú ya no lees mis post... He puesto que los pisanos lo tienen tan difícil como los madrileños con eso de alabar su mar.


----------



## 0scar

Se trata de una ironía. 
El mar de Pisa es el más lindo, la montañas de Bs. As. son las más altas, y los lagos del Sahara más profundos  que los de Suiza.


----------



## rgr

Pues para mi, se trata de un problema de no haber distinguido bien entre lo que es estilo directo e indirecto, creo humildemente que lo que está entrecomillado sea estilo directo por lo que iría "il nostro"
Afectuosamente
Rosa Graciela


----------



## Neuromante

Si fueran los pisanos los que hablan no podría ir ese "almeno"


----------



## rgr

Neuromante said:


> Si fueran los pisanos los que hablan no podría ir ese "almeno"


 
Pues, por lo poco que sé de italiano, según lo hablamos en Roma, "almeno" se usa también con el significado de "A lo menos", "aunque solo sea".

"Nosotros, a lo menos, tenemos el mar",

Qué opinas?
Rosa Graciela


----------



## Neuromante

Pus que es la primera vez que oigo/leo "a lo menos"


----------



## rgr

y yo también, que lo acabo de encontrar en el D.Panhisp.de Dudas, junto a "aunque sólo sea", "como mínimo", etc. Yo siempre he dicho "al menos", esta vez quise ser original pero lo fui demasiado, no?



Neuromante said:


> Pus que es la primera vez que oigo/leo "a lo menos"


----------



## Waldesca

Grazie mille a tutti.


----------



## honeyheart

El tano trucho said:


> Sólo por el contexto. No creo que un verdadero _livornese_ pueda afirmar que el mar de Pisa es más lindo que el mar de Livorno. De hecho, Pisa no es más una ciudad de mar (hace algunos siglos sí, el delta del río se ubicaba algunos kilometros más por adentro).
> Y también me parece raro (aunque no imposible) que alguien primero diga que su archirrival es arrogante y soberbio, y después elogie su ciudad.


Estoy de acuerdo con El tano trucho (un nick muy argentino, por cierto).  Pero, en vista de semejante esfuerzo lógico-deductivo, me pregunto: ¿estos ejercicios son para evaluar el conocimiento de italiano de un estudiante, o para calcular su coeficiente intelectual?


----------



## chlapec

honeyheart said:


> Estoy de acuerdo con El tano trucho (un nick muy argentino, por cierto). Pero, en vista de semejante esfuerzo lógico-deductivo, me pregunto: ¿estos ejercicios son para evaluar el conocimiento de italiano de un estudiante, o para calcular su coeficiente intelectual?


 
Ni lo uno ni lo otro. Son para evitar que el alumno entienda con claridad la diferencia entre nostro y loro.


----------



## 0scar

El ejercicio está mal corregido. Como ya dije, el tipo habla ironicamente.
O el ejercicio es el "juego de los siete errores".


----------



## Waldesca

Pido perdón. Este ejercicio forma parte de un compendio de ejercicios de italiano y como se deben respetar los derechos de autor escogí la parte final del ejercicio, que era la que mas me interesaba, para corregir. Por eso aparecen algunas incoherencias. Lo siento.
Gracias por la ayuda.


----------

